# ما هى الافضلية فى الديانة المسيحية عن غيرة من الأديان وخاصة الاسلام حتى ادخل فى الديانة المسيحية



## ابو سريع (18 ديسمبر 2012)

أخوانى 
معلش انا اسف للحديث 
بس كنت عاوز اعرف الجواب على هذا السؤال
ما هى الافضلية فى الديانة المسيحية عن غيرة من الأديان وخاصة الاسلام حتى ادخل فى الديانة المسيحية


----------



## بايبل333 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*سلام ونعمة معك اخى الغالى 
المسيحيية ليست ديانة المسيحيية تنبع من شخص السيد المسيح فتكون شركة حية حقيقة وهذا ما لا يوجد فى باقى الاديان فعندما تسلم حياتك من قلبك فيوجد شخص المسيح يغيير حياتك ويجعلك تكون فرحان حتى لو كنت فى شفاة الموت 
1_الفرق بين المسيحيية وباقى الاديان وهذا لا يوجد نهائى فى جميع الاديان أن الله ينادى على البشر "يقول تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين وثقالى الاحمال "والكثير من الايات التى ينادى بها الينا عن باقى الاديان هناك الانسان هو الذى يبحث عن الله 
2_لا يستطيع شخص على وجة الكرة الارضية ان يقول الى اين اذهب بعد الموت غير المؤمن المسيحى وهذا يكون ناتج حلول الروح المعزى علية 
3_الكتاب المقدس يغيير مجرى حياة الناس 
على العموم لا يهمنا ان تدخل المسيحيية قدر ما يهمنا ان تنجو بحياتك 
ولكن خذا هذا الرابط الرائع وستعلم لم هى عظيمة المسيحيية
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=221554
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

> ما هى الافضلية فى الديانة المسيحية عن غيرة من الأديان وخاصة الاسلام حتى ادخل فى الديانة المسيحية


الافضلية فى الديانة المسيحيية انها ليست ديانة عن طريق طقوس ومبادى وخلافة مثل باقى الاديان


----------



## Jesus is the truth (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*عزيزي فقط اؤمن بأن يسوع هو الله المتجسد الذى اتى لخلاص العالم**  يو 12 : 47* 
*آمن فقط... لو8: 50 وبعدها اتعمد  **مر 16:16*


----------



## ابو سريع (18 ديسمبر 2012)

كلامك لم يقنع الكتاب بيقول الله مثل عسكرى مرور 
انا اريد ان تقول المسيحية افضل عشان واحد اثنان 
وهذا لم تجده فى الاسلام وغيره


----------



## ابو سريع (18 ديسمبر 2012)

يعنى الاحوال الاسرية من زواج وطلاق 
يعنى الاحوال الطهارة 
حوال العقيدة يعنى مشعارف بس كلام علمى مقنع


----------



## Jesus is the truth (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*من جهه الزواج فالمراءة لا تطلق إلا لعلة الزنا 
*
*  	"وأما أنا 	فأقول لكم أن مَنْ طَلَّق امرأته إلا لعلة الزنى يجعلها تزني" (متى 	32:5)

 وأيضًا "وأقول لكم أن مَنْ طلق امرأته إلا بسبب الزنى وتزوَّج بأخرى  	يزنى" (متى 19: 9).

اما من جهه الطهارة فالطهارة في المسيحية هي طهارة القلب 

لأن الله يريد القلب 

اما العقيدة فالمسيحية : تؤمن بإله واحد قادر على كل شئ 
*


----------



## Twin (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*أخ ابو سريع مش هو ده سؤالك !*​ 


> ما هى الافضلية فى الديانة المسيحية عن غيرة من الأديان وخاصة الاسلام حتى ادخل فى الديانة المسيحية


*أيه بقي الكلام ده *​


> كلامك لم يقنع الكتاب بيقول الله مثل عسكرى مرور
> انا اريد ان تقول المسيحية افضل عشان واحد اثنان
> وهذا لم تجده فى الاسلام وغيره


*حوار غير الحوار *​


> يعنى الاحوال الاسرية من زواج وطلاق
> يعنى الاحوال الطهارة
> حوال العقيدة يعنى مشعارف بس كلام علمى مقنع


*وكلام علمي ومقنع :t7:*

*بصراحة انا تهت *

*أخ ابو سريع ... اولاً مرحباً بك معنا في منتدي الكنيسة العربية *
*وثانياً أنا حابب أنك تطلع علي قوانين القسم قبل وضع أي سؤال ... *
*وايضاً حاول أن تستخدم عملية البحث أو الأطلاع علي الفهرست ... *

*عامة سؤالك الأساسي كان واضح والأخوة وضع إيجابات منطقية وأنت غير مقتنع ولم تفهمها *

*المسيحية يا أخي ... ليست ديانة كباقي الديانات ...  هي حياة معاشة ... نحيا فيها وبها مع الله ذاته ... خالق السماء والأرض *
*الله الذي تواضع ليفدينا من عبودية الشيطان وسلطان الموت*
*الله الذي أحبنا حتي المنتهي*
*فنحن نحيا له وبه نتحرك ونوجد*

*وغير منطقي أن نقارن بين الحياة كحياة ... وبين قوانين البشر وأساليب حياتهم *
*فالميحية شئ والديانات الأخري شئ*​


----------



## Twin (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*أخ ابو سريع مش هو ده سؤالك !*​ 


> ما هى الافضلية فى الديانة المسيحية عن غيرة من الأديان وخاصة الاسلام حتى ادخل فى الديانة المسيحية


*أيه بقي الكلام ده *​


> كلامك لم يقنع الكتاب بيقول الله مثل عسكرى مرور
> انا اريد ان تقول المسيحية افضل عشان واحد اثنان
> وهذا لم تجده فى الاسلام وغيره


*حوار غير الحوار *​


> يعنى الاحوال الاسرية من زواج وطلاق
> يعنى الاحوال الطهارة
> حوال العقيدة يعنى مشعارف بس كلام علمى مقنع


*وكلام علمي ومقنع :t7:*

*بصراحة انا تهت *

*أخ ابو سريع ... اولاً مرحباً بك معنا في منتدي الكنيسة العربية *
*وثانياً أنا حابب أنك تطلع علي قوانين القسم قبل وضع أي سؤال ... *
*وايضاً حاول أن تستخدم عملية البحث أو الأطلاع علي الفهرست ... *

*عامة سؤالك الأساسي كان واضح والأخوة وضع إيجابات منطقية وأنت غير مقتنع ولم تفهمها *

*المسيحية يا أخي ... ليست ديانة كباقي الديانات ...  هي حياة معاشة ... نحيا فيها وبها مع الله ذاته ... خالق السماء والأرض *
*الله الذي تواضع ليفدينا من عبودية الشيطان وسلطان الموت*
*الله الذي أحبنا حتي المنتهي*
*فنحن نحيا له وبه نتحرك ونوجد*

*وغير منطقي أن نقارن بين الحياة كحياة ... وبين قوانين البشر وأساليب حياتهم *
*فالمسيحية شئ والديانات الأخري شئ*


*والرجاء عدم تشتيت الموضوع والألتزام بسياقه*​


----------



## ابو سريع (18 ديسمبر 2012)

كلام الروح تحدث به من على اقنع عقلة وارتاح قلبه 
السؤال بسيط 
ولم تجاوب عنه 
ما فى دين المسيحية من امور عقلية
وعلمية و تشريعية و اقتصادية واسرية
واجتماعية و عقائدية افضل من الاديان الاخرة 
  حتى يكون قلبى مرتاح وعقلى مسصتانير 
انا لا اجادل ولكن ابحث عن طريق النجاه 
الجنة طريقى ابحث عنه واخاف ان اضل الطريق 
اتظن ان مفارقت الدين بالامر الهين 
وبلاش اسلوب السخرية انا عليكم ضيف 
احب فيكم الصبر


----------



## بايبل333 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

> كلامك لم يقنع الكتاب بيقول الله مثل عسكرى مرور
> انا اريد ان تقول المسيحية افضل عشان واحد اثنان
> وهذا لم تجده فى الاسلام وغيره


هل يا عزيزى وجدتنى اكتب عن طريقة عمل الكباب .؟
لم لم ترد على ما وضعتة .؟
كله ما قلتة لا يوجد فى اى دين ولا حتى الاسلام بذاتة والدليل على ذلك لم ترد 
على العموم هذا ان يدل على ان كلامى صحيح


> يعنى الاحوال الاسرية من زواج وطلاق
> يعنى الاحوال الطهارة
> حوال العقيدة يعنى مشعارف بس كلام علمى مقنع


*خلاص نفسك من الهلاك ليس مهم .؟
فما هو المهم ..؟

**ما فى الكتاب المقدس والقر*آن
* ليس المصدر واحد ابدا...فكاتب القرآن استقى معلوماته وغير في الكثير منها دون ان يتمكن من الغائها...صحيح المصدر الرئيسي واحد من جهة ما أخذه من التوراة والانجيل، ولكنه حوره وغيره ليظهر وكأنه يستقيه من عند الله كبدعة حرق ابراهيم الغير مذكورة في التوراة، ونسجه خرافة نفخ الوزغ المسكين على النار حتى حلل قتله (مسكين هذا الوزغ كيف له وهو صغير الحجم ان ينفخ على نار مستعرة)...
على العموم الاسلاميات لا اريد اتطرق اليها واقول لك 
كل ما هو جميل فى الاسلام فهو منقول .......وكل ما هو سىء فهو الجديد علينا
مؤسس الاسلام تعاليمه...
*


----------



## ابو سريع (18 ديسمبر 2012)

اما عن  صديقى الذى اجاب عن امور الطلاق الجواب ليس بالشافى 
هناك نساء تعذب ان زوجها غير قادر جنس ما الحل 
وهناك نساء تعذب من رجل وحشى اقسم لكم ان هذا حدث 
رجل جعل زوجتة تتجرت من ثيابها ثم قام بتعيذيبها فى اماكن حساسة 
ماذا تفعل المسكينة 
_______
رجل مسكين وجدت زوجة غير بكر  وذلك بعد ما دخل عليه 
كيف اثبت انها لم تكون بكر 
____________________
رجل كيف يثبت ان زوجة زانيا
امرة عاقر او رجل عاقر 
_______________________


----------



## بايبل333 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

> كلام الروح تحدث به من على اقنع عقلة وارتاح قلبه
> السؤال بسيط
> ولم تجاوب عنه
> ما فى دين المسيحية من امور عقلية
> ...


عزيزى الانسان هو على الارض مسافر لمدة 70 سنة او كثر بسيط 
لكن الله وضع فى الانسان الضمير فلا يهم وجود شرائع لكى تعرفنا من الصح من الغلط فهل كان يعيش ادم وحواء والانبياء ولم تكن معاهم كتب 
فهل كانت حياتهم عبارة فهم مغلوط .؟


----------



## ابو سريع (18 ديسمبر 2012)

كلامك جميل اخى الحبيب 
وما دليلك ان رسل الاسلام سرق او اخذ ممكن يكون شرب من المشرب الذى شرب منه سيدنا المسيح وسيدنا موسى
الامر الثانى الانجيل ليس فيه واحد من الالف من تعاليم الاسلام
اسلوبك راقى


----------



## بايبل333 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

> اما عن  صديقى الذى اجاب عن امور الطلاق الجواب ليس بالشافى
> هناك نساء تعذب ان زوجها غير قادر جنس ما الحل
> هذا ذنبها هى من اختارتة عن قناعة ولم يجبرها احد
> وهناك نساء تعذب من رجل وحشى اقسم لكم ان هذا حدث
> ...


 
ان لا تؤمن بالانجيل فهذا حقك ويوجد من يدينك يوم القيامة 

  لم يجلب القران اشياء جديدة مضافة على ماجاء من قبله من دين وايمان باللة الواحد الاحد ومن عبادات وطقوس او حتى خلاص او مغفرة للخطايا لان سيدنا يسوع المسيح قد ختمها واكمل كل شيء اراد اللة ان يوصله للناس كل الناس --- 
وهناك اضافات دنيوية مضافة ومادية او جسدية اجتماعية وكانها قوانيين تشبه قوانيين الرعاية الاجتماعية التي تهتم بالجسد مثل الزواج وتعددها مثل الطلاق ومثل النكاح وماشابه ذلك --- او تقسيم التركات وتقسيم الوراثة وكل ماهو مادي كالغنائم ---- الخ
ما الجديد الذي جاء به محمد او القران --وم-
هل الجديد الذي تقولون عنه هو تغيير لاقوال اللة على مدى 10000 سنة وعلى مدار 40 نبي وعلى كل الكتب التي سبقت القران ---

هل الجديد في توحيد اللة ---
او الجديد في عبادة والايمان باللة 
او الجديد في العبادات كالصلاة والصوم وغيرها
او الجديد هو في عمل الصلاح ---
او او او ---- الخ

كل تلك الاشياء معلومة لدينا ومذكورة ونعرفها ونحن من الموحدين واليهود ايضا ولنا عباداتنا ولنا كتبنا الغير محرفة طبعا


----------



## ابو سريع (18 ديسمبر 2012)

انت شايف البشر عمله ايه فى بعض
فى موضوع الدستور قتل ودم ربنا يستر على البلد 
الناس لازم لها شرع من واحد لا خلاف فيه 
ينظم لها الحياة 
من الذى لا يختلف فيه غير الله ورسل الله
لازم الشرع


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 ديسمبر 2012)

ابو سريع قال:


> انت شايف البشر عمله ايه فى بعض
> فى موضوع الدستور *قتل ودم *
> *ربنا يستر على البلد *
> الناس لازم لها شرع من واحد لا خلاف فيه
> ...



*القتل والدم ده مين فيه السبب ؟؟؟؟؟ المسلمين 

ربنا يستر على البلد من مين ؟؟؟ من المسلمين 

الشرع اللى هيرجع الناس للجاهلية ويخليهم عبيد ؟؟؟ شرع الشيطان 

ارجو الفهم 
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*


ابو سريع قال:



هناك نساء تعذب ان زوجها غير قادر جنس ما الحل

أنقر للتوسيع...


عدم القدرة على الجنس بشكل مطلق غير قابل للعلاج هو سبب لفسخ الزواج في قوانين الكنيسة، وذلك بعد التدقيق ودراسة الحالة جيدا.





			وهناك نساء تعذب من رجل وحشى اقسم لكم ان هذا حدث 
رجل جعل زوجتة تتجرت من ثيابها ثم قام بتعيذيبها فى اماكن حساسة 
ماذا تفعل المسكينة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أنت هنا تتكلم عن مرض نفسي مع إيذاء جسدي، وفي حال عدم وجود علاج فهو سبب لفسخ الزواج في قوانين الكنيسة أيضا بعد التدقيق.





			رجل مسكين وجدت زوجة غير بكر  وذلك بعد ما دخل عليه 
كيف اثبت انها لم تكون بكر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


إذا كان الزوج نفسه لم يعرف فكيف ستعرف أنت؟
إذا كذبت الزوجة على زوجها بخصوص البكورية قبل الزواج، وإتضح له أنها غير بكر، ولم يقبل بذلك، يستطيع كنسيا طلب فسخ الزواج.




امرة عاقر او رجل عاقر

أنقر للتوسيع...


عدم القدرة على الزواج، أو أي مرض الجسدي آخر ليس سببا لفسخ الزواج، فهذا يخالف عهد الزواج الذي يقول بإخلاص الزوجين لبعضهما وحفاظهما على الزواج في السراء والضراء، في الفرح والحزن، في الصحة والمرض. المسيحية لديها حل للعقم وهو التبنّي، الذي لغاه أحد الأعراب ليتزوج إمرأة إبنه.

بالنسبة لسؤالك عن أفضلية المسيحية، فهي الأفضل لأن المسيح هو الأفضل. قارن، جدلا، بين المسيح وأي شخص آخر، ستجد أن المسيح هو الأفضل. وهو لا يُحسّن حياتك فقط، بل ينقلك من الموت الى الحياة، ولا أحد غيره قادر على ذلك، مهما أكثر من وضع الشرائع والقوانين. لن تفهم كلامي ولا كلام أي مسيحي إلا بطهارة العقل من الفكر المُشوّه وطهارة القلب بالصلاة الى الله خالق الجميع.

سلام.*


----------



## بايبل333 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

> . لن تفهم كلامي ولا كلام أي مسيحي إلا بطهارة العقل من الفكر المُشوّه وطهارة القلب بالصلاة الى الله خالق الجميع.
> 
> سلام.


المولود من الروح روح والمولود من الجسد جسد
رائع اخى


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 ديسمبر 2012)

تقرير بمشاركة سيئة #1نفس المنهاج  المتكرر  يدور حول  نفس طريقة التفكير الناركسية  المنفوخة - الموضوع مكرر قبلا - يجب ان يستعمل خاصيات البحث فى المنتدى \ ويطالع الفهرس للمواضيع المثبته اذا لم يكن هذا شاقا  على امة ما انا بقارئ وما انا بفاهم 



تقرير بمشاركة سيئة :-#12
التطاول على قداسة البابا الانبا شنوده قدوتى العليا وشفيعى الشخصي باستخفاف لا يليق لا بمكانته الروحية الادبية \ ولا بقامته العلمية التشريعية \ ولا بسنه الطاعن .. الاستهزاء والاستخفاف  يعطينا فكرة عن جدية وإحترام المتحدث ذاته وإفلاسه من المنطق المقنع .والغريب أن جميع المسائل التى خالها تعجييزية وعويصة لها احكام شرعية ولوائح تتبع فى المجلس الاكليريكى الارثوذوكسي   القبطى لكنيستنا ولسائر الكنائس الشقيقة .. أما ما إعتقد  الاخ أنه تعجيز  .. أو مدعاه للاستخفاف  فهو مصدره جهله هو نفسه ... قلنا أن المسيحية بعثت فى وقت  كانت فيه العلوم الانسانية  ومنها التشريعية والسياسية تسير نحو اكتمال نضجها وكانت هناك دساتير وقوانين واحوال شخصية فى الدولة اليهودية والدولة الرومانية وعند قدماء اليونان والمصريين والاشوريين  -ومنها انتحل من يعتقده الاخ - فلته زمانة - بعد ان نسب ما انتحله واقتبسه الى نفسه -امام قبيلة جاهلة لاتجيد القراءة والكتابة  - لا تفهم ولا تريد ان تفهم .- فمن ادعى ودجّل -دجّل على من إختاروا الجهل وإعجبوا بدجله وإدعائه.

+ ++  للمرة المليار المليار نقول ما قلناه :: المسيح لم يأتى  ....  مشرعاً تشريعات بشرية :  لان هذه قام بها حمورابي ومئات من الاصلاحيين  والحكماء من قدماء المصريين والأشورين واليونانين والرومان ... وشرائعهم ممتازة وإنتاجهم الثقافي الادبي التشريعى المجتمعى والدستورى والسياسي  موجود ويدرس فى كل العالم  الا  فى البلدان التى  تتعمد التغطية والتعتيم على هذه الحضارات  دعما  ل[   السارق الذى تكلم عنه المسيح فى يوحنا 10] -  الذى ألغى وهبط بكل الرصيد العقلي والفكرى والتراثى والادبي للبشرية الى الصفر المطلق ..ليسرق وينتحل   وينسب  لنفسه ويدعى ما ليس له  ثم يوسع سابقيه   سببا وتشنيعا وإفتراءاً وتشويهاً.... 
+ مسيحنا القدوس :  إحتضن  وتكامل   مع  أفضل  ما وصل اليه الفكر  الابداعى البشرى  الاخلاقي التشريعى والتنظيمى لامور وتشريعات الحياة الاجتماعية والسياسية وغيرها فى غير منازعة  - وفى غير تصادم - وفى غير مزايدة - وفى غير إنتحال.....

+كتابنا المقدس : ليس كتاب سياسة  ولا كتاب اجتماع   ولا كتاب علوم سياسية  ..ولا كتاب أحوال شخصية ... فلم يقصد به أن يكون هكذا .. ولا هو إدعى لنفسه ذلك ... وماكان ليترك إبليس   يشوشر على قضية الخلاص والفداء  .. بكل هذه  الحواشي والهوامش .. التى أبدعت طاقات البشر عبر الزمان والمكان فى إجادتها..


----------



## apostle.paul (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*كل اللى بتقوله دا فعله الناس ومش محتاجين اديان علشان نعمله
يعنى مثلا انت بتقول
*


> *ما فى دين المسيحية من امور عقلية
> وعلمية و تشريعية و اقتصادية واسرية
> واجتماعية و عقائدية افضل من الاديان الاخرة
> حتى يكون قلبى مرتاح وعقلى مسصتانير*


* 
البشر فعلوا كل دا بارقى صور بدون الحاجة للاديان
توصلوا لتنظيم مؤسسات بداخل الدول الراقية وسنوا تشريعات وقوانين ودساتير ارقى ما يمكن
ونظموا الامور الاجتماعية والاقتصادية بدون الحاجة للاديان
ولم يكن بحوزة من صنعوا ذلك كتب مقدسة ولا ملائكة سماوية 

فما حاجتى للدين فى امور توصلنا لدرجات راقية فيها بدون اديان ولا غيره؟؟

هل انت معتقد انى مؤمن بيسوع لاجل هذة الاسباب

انا مؤمن بيسوع ويجب كل انسان ان يؤمن بيه لانه هو الوحيد الذى صنع ما عجز البشر ان يصنعوه بالرغم  من تقدمنا 

مهما تقدمت البشرية عجزت امام الموت 

وهو العدو الاول والاخير للبشر .......... الموت

وايمانى بيسوع لانى مؤمن انه هو الوحيد اللى قدر ينتصر ويغلب ما عجز البشر ان يغلبوه وينتصروا عليه ....... الموت 

انا مؤمن بمخلص واله اخترق التاريخ والزمن لاجلى

وليس خبير سياسى وفقيه دستورى ومحلل اجتماعى 

كل دا فعلوه البشر 

لكن انا مؤمن باللى صنع اللى عجز كل البشر ان يصنعوه يعطينى الحياة والقيامة 
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

فى طريق واحد صح - والباقى غلط
ابحث لتعرف


----------



## girgis2 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعظم شيء في المسيحية وما يفضلها عن باقي وسائر الأديان هي المحبة

انها شريعة المحبة والتسامح والسلام والكرامة

في الموعظة على الجبل قال السيد المسيح له كل المجد: (طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون)

*
[Q-BIBLE]*متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 9 طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون.
*[/Q-BIBLE]*

أي كرامة أعظم من هذة ؟؟ والتي فيها منحنا الله أعظم هبة وهي اننا نكون أبناؤه وليس عبيده 

**والوصية الأولى تقول أحب الله من كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك ومن كل قدرتك وأحب قريبك كنفسك:

*
[Q-BIBLE]*لوقا الأصحاح 10 العدد 27 فأجاب: «تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قدرتك ومن كل فكرك وقريبك مثل نفسك».

**مرقس الأصحاح 12 العدد 30 وتحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك ومن كل قدرتك. هذه هي الوصية الأولى.*
[/Q-BIBLE]

*وفي الموعظة على الجبل أيضاااا:*

[Q-BIBLE]*متى  الأصحاح 5 العدد 44 وأما أنا فأقول لكم: أحبوا أعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم.  أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم

**متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 39 وأما أنا فأقول لكم: لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضا.*[/Q-BIBLE]



*ولكن هذا لا يعني أن المسيحي لا ينبغي له بأن يطالب بحقه اذا ظلمه أحد ففي انجيل يوحنا عندما لطم أحد الأشخاص السيد المسيح نفسه بدون ذنب فعله
فقال له المسيح: اذا كنت قد تكلمت بشيئاااا رديئاااا فاشهد عليا بالرديء الذي قولته (والبينة على من ادعى) أما ان كنت لم أتكلم بأي شيء خطأ اذن فلماذا تضربني (هلم نتحاكم):

*
[Q-BIBLE]*يوحنا الأصحاح 18 العدد 22 ولما قال هذا لطم يسوع واحد من الخدام كان واقفا قائلا: «أهكذا تجاوب رئيس الكهنة؟»*

*يوحنا الأصحاح 18 العدد 23 أجابه يسوع: «إن كنت قد تكلمت رديا فاشهد على الردي وإن حسنا فلماذا تضربني؟»*[/Q-BIBLE]


*وهنا تتجلى عظمة فلسفة المسيحية في أن التسامح لا يمحي أو يلغي الكرامة والحق والعدل*​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (20 ديسمبر 2012)

ابو سريع قال:


> أخوانى
> معلش انا اسف للحديث
> بس كنت عاوز اعرف الجواب على هذا السؤال
> ما هى الافضلية فى الديانة المسيحية عن غيرة من الأديان وخاصة الاسلام حتى ادخل فى الديانة المسيحية



اخى الحبيب ابو سريع الامر لا علاقه له بالافضليه او مين الاحسن فنحن ليس فى حلقه مصارعه لان الامر هنا يتعلق باابديه الانسان وخلاصه وهذا ليس بالامر الهين هذا اولا 
ثانيا الجواب على سؤئلك تقدر انت وحدك تجاوب عليه عندما تسلم حياتك للرب يسوع ووقتها هتعرف ايهما افضل لان التجربه الشخصيه هى اقوى دليل فى العالم 

واعترف بصعوبه هذا السؤائل لانه مهما وضح لك اخواتى هنا ان المسيحيه هى حياه وليس دين فلن يكون هذا سهل عليك عارف ليه لانك لم تجرب وانما وصعت عقلك وفكرك المحدود داخل الكتب ومفهوم دينك الحالى اللى تربيت عليه منذ ولادتك 

فلو عايز تعرف الحقيقه كلم ربنا وقول له عايز اعرف الحقيقه بصدق واخلاص 

وقتها انت بنفسك اللى هتجاوب على هذا السوئل 

ربنا يلمس قلبك اخى الحبيب


----------



## أَمَة (21 ديسمبر 2012)

بعد هذه المشاركة  	#*21*  لم يبقَ شيئا افضل يمكن أن يقال.

أتمنى أن يكون السيد ابو سريع قد استوعب ما جاء فيها.


----------



## michel i (21 ديسمبر 2012)

انظر ابو سريع.
ان اردت تعرف المسيح عليك ان تقرئ الكتاب المقدس من تكوين ,ليوحنا الاهوتي لتعرف خطة الله.
الله بنى خطته لثلاث مراحل.
حريه مطلقه.
شريعة موسى.
والفداء على الصليب,اي روحيا وليس ماديا
مثل المدرسه ثلاثة اقسام.
ابتدائيه.
اعداديه.
ثانويه.
وكلها لا تتجزء مترابطه بعضها البعض.
ان اردت ان تعرف يسوع المسيح عليك ان تقرئ وتفهم الخطه الاهيه.
انظر اقرئ وافهم معنى هذا العدد من متى ٥ :٢٧
   27قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تزن. 28واما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من ينظر الى امراة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه.
في هذا العدد.
يوجد ثلاثة تمعن فيها وسوف تعلم انه.
الله المتجسد.
شريعة موسى.
والكلام الروحي الله يتكلم معنا.
سلام ونعمه


----------



## fredyyy (21 ديسمبر 2012)

> ما هى الافضلية
> فى *الديانة* المسيحية




*أخي العزيز *

*بالنسبة للأفضلية *

*تقف المسيحية بعيدًا عن أي ُمقارنة *

*كما تسمو أفكار الله عن أفكار الإنسان هكذا المسيحية *

*فهي ليست أفكار ومعتقدات صنعها الانسان ليرضي الله بسلوكه *

*لكنها أفكار الله تجاه الانسان *(*خليقته*)* لتـُرفـَّع الانسان عن مستوى الأرضيات *

*الله قدوس ولا ترضيه عطايا البشر التي تنجَّست أيديهم بالخطية *

*فالله في المسيحية يُحي ثم يُطهر ثم يغفر ثم يُقدس *

*لاحظ معي الله يُعطي الحياة .الله يعطي التطهير *

*الله يعطي الغفران. الله يعطي القداسة *

*للإنسان حرية الإختيار ليحصل *

*على عطايا الله وبعدها *

*يستطيع أن : *

*يحيا ... ُمتطهرًا ... برئ ... ُمقدس *

أفسس 2 : 5 ​ونحن أموات بالخطايا *أحيانا* مع المسيح - بالنعمة أنتم مخلصون -

رؤيا يوحنا 1 : 5 
ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الأمين، البكر من الأموات، 
ورئيس ملوك الأرض. الذي أحبنا، وقد *غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه،*


أفسس 1 : 7 
الذي فيه لنا الفداء، *بدمه غفران الخطايا،* حسب غنى نعمته، 
​يوحنا 17 : 19 
ولأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي ليكونوا هم أيضا *مقدسين* في الحق.
أفسس 5 : 26 
لكي *يقدسها،* *مطهرا* إياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة، 

​.
.


----------



## fredyyy (21 ديسمبر 2012)

ابو سريع قال:


> حتى *ادخل* فى المسيحية


 
*جميلة كلمة أدخل ... رائعة *

*دخولك للمسيحية ... كما دخولك لعُرس *

*هل يُطلب من المدعو للعُرس أن يفعل شئ ... بالطبع لا *

*كل شئ معد ... فالطعام لك لتشبع ... والعريس أمامك لتفرح *

*وهناك صاحب العُرس ملك الملوك ... ويوجد ملابس تليق بالعُرس الملكي الإلهي *

*وهناك ملائكة الله يترنمون ... ويخدمون المدعويين بعيدًا عن مُتع الأرض *

*فقط المطلوب منك أن تتقدم موافقـًا على الدخول للعُرس *

*دخولك للعُرس يفرح السماء ... إنسان وثق في الله *

*إنسان أراد أن يُكرم الله ... بطريقة الله *

*إنسان تقبَّل عطايا الله بفرح *

*إنسان أراد الحياة مع الله *

*ترك الكل ليسير مع الله *

*إنسان صدَّق الله *

*الله يقبله ... رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع ... قبولك لي يارب *

يوحنا 6 : 37 ​كل ما يعطيني الآب فإلي يقبل 
ومن *ُيقبل* إلي* لا أخرجه* خارجا. 
​.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يناير 2013)

*اخى ابوسريع
اقرا هذا الموضوع لتتعرف على المسيحية

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185575 
الرب يعطيك الاستنارة​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يناير 2013)

*المسيحية تدعو الى المحبة
مبادئ المسيحية تدعوا الى كل ما يتوافق مع القيم والمبادئ الانسانية السامية
مثل شريعة الزوجة الواحدة
انت تحب لاخيك ما تحبه لنفسك
ان لا تشتهى ما لقريبك من مقتنيات ولا تشتهى زوجته 
ايضا من المبادئ
لا تقتل ولا تسرق ولا تزنى
وان تكرم اباك وامك وتطويب الرحمة والاحتمال والتواضع والتسامح
اليست كل هذه الخلق والمبادئ تجعل مسيحيتنا افضل من اى معتنق اخر
والاهم هو فداء السيد المسيح لنا لكى نحيا الحياةالابدية فى ملكوت السماوات 

رجاء قراءة انجيل متى الاصحاح 5 , 6 , 7 

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5 

الرب يعطيك الاستنارة​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يناير 2013)

ابو سريع قال:


> انت شايف البشر عمله ايه فى بعض
> فى موضوع الدستور قتل ودم ربنا يستر على البلد
> الناس لازم لها شرع من واحد لا خلاف فيه
> ينظم لها الحياة
> ...



*شريعة الله هى ماتكلم به الله مع موسى على الجبل

1. ثُمَّ تَكَلَّمَ اللهُ بِجَمِيعِ هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ:
2. «انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكَ الَّذِي اخْرَجَكَ مِنْ ارْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ.
3. لا يَكُنْ لَكَ الِهَةٌ اخْرَى امَامِي.
4. لا تَصْنَعْ لَكَ تِمْثَالا مَنْحُوتا وَلا صُورَةً مَا مِمَّا فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَمَا فِي الارْضِ مِنْ تَحْتُ وَمَا فِي الْمَاءِ مِنْ تَحْتِ الارْضِ.
5. لا تَسْجُدْ لَهُنَّ وَلا تَعْبُدْهُنَّ لانِّي انَا الرَّبَّ الَهَكَ الَهٌ غَيُورٌ افْتَقِدُ ذُنُوبَ الابَاءِ فِي الابْنَاءِ فِي الْجِيلِ الثَّالِثِ وَالرَّابِعِ مِنْ مُبْغِضِيَّ
6. وَاصْنَعُ احْسَانا الَى الُوفٍ مِنْ مُحِبِّيَّ وَحَافِظِي وَصَايَايَ.
7. لا تَنْطِقْ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ الَهِكَ بَاطِلا لانَّ الرَّبَّ لا يُبْرِئُ مَنْ نَطَقَ بِاسْمِهِ بَاطِلا.
8. اذْكُرْ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ لِتُقَدِّسَهُ.
9. سِتَّةَ ايَّامٍ تَعْمَلُ وَتَصْنَعُ جَمِيعَ عَمَلِكَ
10. وَامَّا الْيَوْمُ السَّابِعُ فَفِيهِ سَبْتٌ لِلرَّبِّ الَهِكَ. لا تَصْنَعْ عَمَلا مَا انْتَ وَابْنُكَ وَابْنَتُكَ وَعَبْدُكَ وَامَتُكَ وَبَهِيمَتُكَ وَنَزِيلُكَ الَّذِي دَاخِلَ ابْوَابِكَ -
11. لانْ فِي سِتَّةِ ايَّامٍ صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ السَّمَاءَ وَالارْضَ وَالْبَحْرَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا وَاسْتَرَاحَ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابِعِ. لِذَلِكَ بَارَكَ الرَّبُّ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ وَقَدَّسَهُ.
12. اكْرِمْ ابَاكَ وَامَّكَ لِتَطُولَ ايَّامُكَ عَلَى الارْضِ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ الَهُكَ.
13. لا تَقْتُلْ.
14. لا تَزْنِ.
15. لا تَسْرِقْ.
16. لا تَشْهَدْ عَلَى قَرِيبِكَ شَهَادَةَ زُورٍ.
17. لا تَشْتَهِ بَيْتَ قَرِيبِكَ. لا تَشْتَهِ امْرَاةَ قَرِيبِكَ وَلا عَبْدَهُ وَلا امَتَهُ وَلا ثَوْرَهُ وَلا حِمَارَهُ وَلا شَيْئا مِمَّا لِقَرِيبِكَ».
18. وَكَانَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ يَرُونَ الرُّعُودَ وَالْبُرُوقَ وَصَوْتَ الْبُوقِ وَالْجَبَلَ يُدَخِّنُ. وَلَمَّا رَاى الشَّعْبُ ارْتَعَدُوا وَوَقَفُوا مِنْ بَعِيدٍ
19. وَقَالُوا لِمُوسَى: «تَكَلَّمْ انْتَ مَعَنَا فَنَسْمَعَ. وَلا يَتَكَلَّمْ مَعَنَا اللهُ لِئَلا نَمُوتَ».
20. فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلشَّعْبِ: «لا تَخَافُوا. لانَّ اللهَ انَّمَا جَاءَ لِيَمْتَحِنَكُمْ وَلِتَكُونَ مَخَافَتُهُ امَامَ وُجُوهِكُمْ حَتَّى لا تُخْطِئُوا».
21. فَوَقَفَ الشَّعْبُ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ وَامَّا مُوسَى فَاقْتَرَبَ الَى الضَّبَابِ حَيْثُ كَانَ اللهُ.
22. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ: انْتُمْ رَايْتُمْ انَّنِي مِنَ السَّمَاءِ تَكَلَّمْتُ مَعَكُمْ.
23. لا تَصْنَعُوا مَعِي الِهَةَ فِضَّةٍ وَلا تَصْنَعُوا لَكُمْ الِهَةَ ذَهَبٍ.
24. مَذْبَحا مِنْ تُرَابٍ تَصْنَعُ لِي وَتَذْبَحُ عَلَيْهِ مُحْرَقَاتِكَ وَذَبَائِحَ سَلامَتِكَ غَنَمَكَ وَبَقَرَكَ. فِي كُلِّ الامَاكِنِ الَّتِي فِيهَا اصْنَعُ لاسْمِي ذِكْرا اتِي الَيْكَ وَابَارِكُكَ.
25. وَانْ صَنَعْتَ لِي مَذْبَحا مِنْ حِجَارَةٍ فَلا تَبْنِهِ مِنْهَا مَنْحُوتَةً. اذَا رَفَعْتَ عَلَيْهَا ازْمِيلَكَ تُدَنِّسُهَا.
26. وَلا تَصْعَدْ بِدَرَجٍ الَى مَذْبَحِي كَيْ لا تَنْكَشِفَ عَوْرَتُكَ عَلَيْهِ.*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يناير 2013)

ابو سريع قال:


> اما عن  صديقى الذى اجاب عن امور الطلاق الجواب ليس بالشافى
> هناك نساء تعذب ان زوجها غير قادر جنس ما الحل
> وهناك نساء تعذب من رجل وحشى اقسم لكم ان هذا حدث
> رجل جعل زوجتة تتجرت من ثيابها ثم قام بتعيذيبها فى اماكن حساسة
> ...



*إقرا هذا الكتاب لتجد الاجابة الشافية

http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/pope/55.htm 

الرب يعطيك الاستنارة​*


----------

